# Model Hit N Miss Engine Plans



## Preacher (Nov 10, 2010)

Hello all. Does anybody know where I can get plans for a model Hit N Miss Engine (As small as possible)
Preferably one that runs on vegetable oil. 

Regard's : Preacher


----------



## Lew Hartswick (Nov 10, 2010)

Preacher  said:
			
		

> Preferably one that runs on vegetable oil.
> 
> Regard's : Preacher


Isn't that stuff more than a little hard to ignite?
  ...lew...


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Nov 10, 2010)

There are excellent plans posted on this forum for a small engine called the "Tiny". I believe that right now someone is working on making it a hit and miss engine. I am working on a small hit and miss engine that was designed by a Mr. Kerzel in Florida. ---see "Brian builds the Kerzel Hit and Miss engine"--Link to plans is in my very first post. But vegetable oil???? Never heard of that one, at least not in a model.


----------



## hopeless (Nov 11, 2010)

to run on veg oil? that would require a diesel model as most hit & miss I have seen or read about are petrol or similar. 
But you never know just what is out there unless you ask I guess
Pete


----------



## Maryak (Nov 11, 2010)

Maybe Hit and Miss versus Hot Bulb have crossed each other. I know I managed to mix em up when pondering these engines. :

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## cfellows (Nov 11, 2010)

To burn any kind of heavier fuel like vegetable oil, turpentine, kerosene, diesel fuel, etc., requires vaporizing the fuel before it will ignite. In modern diesels, this is accomplished by injecting a thin stream of diesel fuel into air that is superheated in the combustion chamber by extreme compression.  Although I have found two examples of model, injected diesel engines running on youtube, they are scarce and virtually no informaton is available for them

In earlier engines, a bulb or tube was superheated by an external flame, at least to get it started. Fuel was injected or drawn into the heated bulb or tube and vaporized during the intake stroke. On the compression stroke, air was forced into the bulb or past the tube and combined with the vaporized fuel to ignite the mixture. Once the engine was running, engine combustion would keep the bulb or tube hot and the external flame could be removed.

The short answer to your question is that I have been unable to find any plans for hot tube or hot bulb engines currently available, even though I have been looking for some months now. There are recent examples of casting kits for engines that run on hot tube ignition, but are not currently available. A hit and miss version of a hot tube engine requires a constant external flame since the combustion cycles are too far apart to keep the hot tube hot. There are a few working models of hot tube engines built by individuals that burn kerosene or turpentine, but there are no plans available for them. I have not seen any models that burn vegetable oil.

Looks like this is your chance to break new ground!  

Chuck


----------



## dparker (Nov 11, 2010)

Hello All: Some of the old farm engines with a water hopper for cooling would run on kerosene. The carburetor had a bowl or pot probably a pint or less capacity, which held gasoline to start the engine and when it was warmed up you could switch over to the kerosene in the fuel tank. There was even some of the old single cylinder farm engines that had a water injection system to inhibit engine knock when they were warm and loaded running some machinery. Many many innovative ideas were tried in the early days of "gasoline engines".
A good indepth book on IC engines is "INTERNAL FIRE". 
don


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Nov 11, 2010)

One post to his credit and no responses---Wonder if it was a troll???


----------

